# Boomvang room for two



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Headed to BV/Nancen for tuna this weekend and have room for two crew. Will depart from Surfside Marina Saturday morning at 0700 and return on Sunday afternoon. Please PM if interested.
Jerry


----------



## Aces Full (Aug 10, 2005)

PM sent


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

Man Jerry you always go on the days I am not available! Anyway goodluck and can't wait to see pics!


----------



## texas scarecrow (Sep 6, 2006)

pm sent


----------



## bulllred (Jun 14, 2004)

pm sent


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Pm sent


----------

